# Help please? Inbred and young mom??



## moneylizard (May 3, 2011)

I found a puppy for our family, but the owner said the puppy was born to a very young GS (age 7 months) and was inbred (father is the mothers father as well)...

What potential problems will these puppies have? Will they likely be smaller, dumber, etc??

This is going to be our family dog...

Please give advice?


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

It could have a higher risk of genetically inherited diseeases, allergies and behavior issues. Size probably will not be affected as long as the pup gets proper nutrition. Sad.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Potentially nothing could go wrong or potentially an atomic bomb of issues could occur. 

From a young mom who might not know what to do (since she's still a puppy) to a genetic implosion...you just won't know and may not know the full impacts for years. 

I had a mother-son dog I adopted at 8. She was very sweet and somewhat different and unpredictable mentally. Not sure nature v nurture, but have had other old dogs as fosters who are fine. 

Eventually the health issues that occurred were very unpleasant for her and while I cannot say they were because of her inbreeding, I do know they are genetic so would imagine it could be worse because of that. 

I would not pay for a puppy like this and would only take if free and if they were going to spay/neuter the parents (which I am sure will not be the most popular part of my post but eh).


----------



## moneylizard (May 3, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Potentially nothing could go wrong or potentially an atomic bomb of issues could occur.
> 
> From a young mom who might not know what to do (since she's still a puppy) to a genetic implosion...you just won't know and may not know the full impacts for years.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was worried of, thanks guys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My advice is not to pay them any money for the puppy. Nothing. If they want to give it away for free, then take it. Take $1500 and put it in a bank account. Let it grow and hope you never need it. 

This does not suggest that getting a dog from a reputable breeder means you will have less vet bills. Living things have diseases and injuries, and sometimes that just happens. 

What happens with close inbreeding though is that your dog has a double helping of the same genes (depending on how close the inbreeding is, this means that your dog can have a higher chance of getting whatever problems that are prevalent in the line. And unfortunately, some of these issues are in all the lines.

There really are no free puppies. Puppies cost a lot of money. Buying from a good breeder means you pay up front, but you also pay along the way. But the chances are much better that you will not have less overall trouble, and you will not be encouraging people to breed their too young dogs, inbreed, and do it again and again because even a couple of hundred dollars each will make such a fool money, because they are putting nothing into the process.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't pay a cent either, not just b/c of possible issues but because I can't justify paying hundreds to someone who so foolishly bred animals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't imagine why the owners would have let the poor pup go thru with the pregnancy. 
I wouldn't want to even take a chance on a pup from this breeding, too many WHAT IF's to deal with!


----------

